# Amarok 2 und Toneinstellungen (Mixer?)

## BlackEye

Hallo!

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Ton unter Amarok irgendwie einzustellen? Ich hab das Gefühl ich sitze in einem Blechrohr und höre Musik aus meinem alten Mittelwellenradio  :Smile: 

Beim alten Amarok gab's doch auch einen Mixer mit dem man die Tonlagen einstellen konnte.

Grüße

----------

## hurra

Einen Equalizer gibts derzeit in Amarok2 nicht. 

Das liegt an Phonon. Dort wird das (noch) nicht unterstützt.

----------

## BlackEye

Das ist allerdings schade :/

Gibt es dazu eine Roadmap wann sowas in Phonon eingeflossen sein könnte?

----------

## hurra

Es gibt derzeit ein GSOC-Projekt zum Thema Visualizations. Ob das auch Equalizer abdeckt weiß ich allerdings nicht.

----------

## Josef.95

Ein klein wenig Grundeinstellungen wie Bässe/Höhen lassen sich idR auch in kmix vornehmen, vorausgesetzt er ist vorhanden.

http://amarok.kde.org/de

http://amarok.kde.org/en/PlanetAmarok

----------

